# Keurig Cofffee System



## ls-indy

My daughter & her husband loved their new coffee maker....and my coffee grinder "bit the dust"...so I decided to get one like theirs and we just LOVE it. If you're looking to replace your old coffee pot - you might want to check out the Keurig system. It's so quick and easy and there's NO MESS! It makes a single cup of coffee at a time in about 30 seconds. The water is always hot and ready to make the next cup. There are hundreds of coffees, teas and hot cocoas to choose from - OR - if you have a coffee you just LOVE - they have a little re-fillable mesh filter so you can use your favorite blend. No more stale coffee sitting in the pot. And I can pick a Kona blend while my husband does a decaf in the evening! :whoo:


I got ours at Kohls - with a 30% off coupon - but I've seen them at Costco and Bed Bath & Beyond as well.


----------



## imamurph

Lynda,

My husband and I were visiting friends in Germany a few years ago and they had this coffee machine that just amazed me..it had a bin to put whole beans in and another tank for water. Well, if you pushed a button it would grind, tamp and produce a cup of coffee (you also can adjust the strength or size.) It was so incredibly good that I just had to have one. 

Now, years later it's still working (which I'm thankful for!)


----------



## LuvCicero

Yes Lynda..."I love this coffee maker". No mess, no fixing, no waiting, no wasted coffee. Just wake and touch a button and wow...a fresh cup of coffee! I would buy another one in a heartbeat if this one died.


----------



## juliav

Humm, it looks really good! I can use my own whole coffee beans and don't have to use their pods, right? I am a huge coffee snub and don't do pre-packaged coffee. :biggrin1:
Also, do they have any information on how hot the water gets before the coffee is brewed. I found that with most non-comerical coffee makers the water is not boiled, but warmed, so the coffee is never hot enough for me.

TIA,


----------



## ls-indy

juliav said:


> Humm, it looks really good! I can use my own whole coffee beans and don't have to use their pods, right? I am a huge coffee snub and don't do pre-packaged coffee. :biggrin1:
> Also, do they have any information on how hot the water gets before the coffee is brewed. I found that with most non-comerical coffee makers the water is not boiled, but warmed, so the coffee is never hot enough for me.
> 
> TIA,


The water temp is adjustable from 187 - 192 degrees. Here's a pic of the re-usable mesh brew cup. I bought one - but haven't used it yet as I LOVE the Kona Coffee:


----------



## Scooter's Family

DH won't let me have one. :frusty: He bought some coffee maker that's great, gets wonderful reviews and was costly so we're using that until it dies. It doesn't fit properly under the cabinets and it's ugly too. As you can tell, I don't care for it even though the coffee is good and it has a thermal carafe. I'd like one of these though. Ours is a Techni Vorm. We were at a party recently where they had one like the one you pictured and I loved it! 

I'm jealous of those of you who have them!


----------



## ama0722

I shouldn't read this thread! I am getting back into drinking coffee again! I used to just buy it or get it at work and now I am making it at home and it would be so much nicer to do a one cup. I used to have the Keurig system at work and I loved it! Oh I need to ignore this thread!!!


----------



## lcy_pt

DH was tired of the weak coffee we were getting from the drip machines. Not to mention the fact that they either stopped working just after their warranty expired :frusty:

He went out on a Saturday three years ago and brought this home.

View attachment 16902


I just about died when he told he me how much he paid but it has been the BEST investment we ever made. No more speciality coffees at Starbucks. We can adjust the strength. Froth our own milk. All by the push of a button. Heck, I never used to drink that much coffee before this machine. And I don't have to listen to him whine anymore that the coffee sucks :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Nice machines! I have a TOTL Kitchen Aid from Williams and Sonoma, but I am always drooling over the espresso machines and I love the individual coffee maker at the car dealer, lol..I could easily adapt both into my life with my obsession-- love for coffee.

Although, I would think it would get expensive to buy the individual coffees that go with the machine, I'd probably use the filter thing all the time!


----------



## Laurief

We bought (kinda) the Keurig system for my son when he went to college this past fall. We got it through American Express with out points. He loves it. This way he does not have to leave his dorm for his coffee. He just grabs the little creamers at the cafeteria & keeps them in the frig in his room and he is all set.
Its a great gift for a college kid!!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe

I knew I would finally find a reason to post this. http://coffeegeek.com/ and http://www.coffeenerds.com/. They rate coffees and coffee machines etc. Good site for coffee lovers...er nerds....

I've heard from a number of people that the best coffee machine is the Chemex drip device. I've always thought about buying one but it's a manual machine...well technically it's not a machine.

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/drip/chemex_drip_device


----------



## ama0722

Okay you made me put the Keurig on my Christmas list! There is no way I could justify one of the really nice machines (I would love to make my own lattes though!) since DH doesnt drink coffee at all and I try to limit it the best I can. So hopefully I don't get one but hopefully I do!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I am going to look at them for hubby for christmas.....mmm...think he would really like it.


----------



## Renee

I just saw an ad for this on TV this morning. My coffee pot hasn't died yet, but I've been starting to look around so when it does die, I know what I want! This looks like a neat concept...I'll have to do some more reading.


----------



## Scooter's Family

DanielBMe said:


> I knew I would finally find a reason to post this. http://coffeegeek.com/ and http://www.coffeenerds.com/. They rate coffees and coffee machines etc. Good site for coffee lovers...er nerds....
> 
> I've heard from a number of people that the best coffee machine is the Chemex drip device. I've always thought about buying one but it's a manual machine...well technically it's not a machine.
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/drip/chemex_drip_device


DH is a coffee nerd and made his own roaster! He found info online and built it from other things, a popcorn popper and convection oven that he turned into a roaster. He had to buy the raw coffee and it took forever. We got a few great batches and the rest were no so good. He's not doing it anymore but we still have the "Frankenroaster 1.0" as he calls it.

I bought a frother from Amazon and it will froth milk for lattes. It was inexpensive and I use it every day! Love it!


----------



## Renee

Has anyone heard of Douwe Egberts coffee machine? We just got one installed here at work. Talk about heavenly coffee! Now my Mr. Coffee from home REALLY tastes horrible! Anyway, mom & dad wanted ideas for Christmas gifts for us, so I put the Keurig Coffee Machine on my list. It will be so nice for my husband and me to be able to have different coffees in the morning, and there will be less waste. I can't tell you how many times I pour 1/2 of a coffee pot of coffee down the sink....


----------



## LuvCicero

Renee, I wasted a lot of coffee also and even though the K-cups are around 55 cents each...there is never no waste...filters or mess. Quick and nice. If you order 4 boxes at a time online...it's free shipping. I do love this machine.


----------



## Renee

I plan on using the reusable filter, and then the k-cups on weekends, but I can see us liking the k-cups, and eventually only using those. Kohls carries them, and they're ALWAYS running sales, it seems! I'm so glad this thread came up...


----------



## Scooter's Family

I may have to buy one of these, wrap it, put it under the tree and have it be to me from Santa...or Scooter! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph

lcy_pt said:


> DH was tired of the weak coffee we were getting from the drip machines. Not to mention the fact that they either stopped working just after their warranty expired :frusty:
> 
> He went out on a Saturday three years ago and brought this home.
> 
> View attachment 16902
> 
> 
> I just about died when he told he me how much he paid but it has been the BEST investment we ever made. No more speciality coffees at Starbucks. We can adjust the strength. Froth our own milk. All by the push of a button. Heck, I never used to drink that much coffee before this machine. And I don't have to listen to him whine anymore that the coffee sucks :biggrin1:


Pat..I also have a Saeco machine and buying it several years ago was spendy. I will suffer the big machine for the awesome coffee it makes though:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

imamurph said:


> Pat..I also have a Saeco machine and buying it several years ago was spendy. I will suffer the big machine for the awesome coffee it makes though:biggrin1:


I know...the investment was :faint: but because you can adjust to either espresso or richer, milder coffee (not to mention the fact that DH was having a *MAN-FIT* everytime the machines kept breaking down) I gave in....

Plus whenever the snow gets over 10 feet and I wish I could afford to go south for a week.....I look lovingly at my machine ound:


----------



## juliav

ls-indy said:


> The water temp is adjustable from 187 - 192 degrees. Here's a pic of the re-usable mesh brew cup. I bought one - but haven't used it yet as I LOVE the Kona Coffee:


This cofee maker sounds pretty good, I just might stop by bed bath and beyond and pick one up. If I don't like it, they'll take it back, no questions asked. It's a win-win no matter how I look at it.


----------



## Renee

Kohls has the middle of the line Keurig (B60) on sale right now.
It's regularly $199, on sale for $149 with another 15% off, and if you order today online (until 4pm CST), you can get an additional 15% off with the code NOVEMBER15. That puts it down to $108.37. Just an FYI for those that are interested...And the shipping is free.

Oh, and if you order prior to Nov 30, you can get a rebate form for 2 free boxes (25 packs) of k-cups. What a deal!


----------



## ls-indy

*2 Free boxes*



Renee said:


> Kohls has the middle of the line Keurig (B60) on sale right now.
> It's regularly $199, on sale for $149 with another 15% off, and if you order today online (until 4pm CST), you can get an additional 15% off with the code NOVEMBER15. That puts it down to $108.37. Just an FYI for those that are interested...And the shipping is free.
> 
> Oh, and if you order prior to Nov 30, you can get a rebate form for 2 free boxes (25 packs) of k-cups. What a deal!


I just sent in the form for a box of Gloria Jean's Hazelnut and Green Mountain Nantucket Blend. We really like the Kona coffee - butit wan't on the rebate form...

If you go to Kohls - they have the rebate forms back at the Customer Service Desk....


----------



## Havtahava

I got to use the Keurig coffee maker a couple of weeks ago and I loved how fast it made the coffee and brewed a perfect cup each time. I don't think the price of the k-cups are so wonderful and I must admit that I cringe at all that packaging going into the landfills. (One plastic cup for every cup of coffee.) The concept, and end result!, are wonderful, but those two major drawbacks will prevent me from getting it. If they can develop something that is biodegradable, I could easily overlook the cost.


----------



## mybella

For those who don't drink coffee it's also great for tea and hot chocolate. We have one at work and we order lots of different coffee, teas, and hot chocolate. Imagine on a cold winter night adding a little something special to either your hot chocolate or coffee (Godvia, Khalua, .....)


----------



## mintchip

Went to Costco and they were giving samples---had to add one to my cart!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Kimberly, you can buy the little filter basket to use with your regular coffee. You just have to rinse the grounds out and refill each time...but no stale coffee or waste with making a fresh cup each time.

I use the Nantucket Blend or the Breakfast Blend by Green Mountain most of the time...but I still enjoy my Dunkin' Donuts coffee in the filter at times!
Here is the tiny filter.....


----------



## Sheri

I went looking at these after reading all the comments, and noted that the size of the coffees is pretty small. It apparently comes in only 6, 8, or 10 ounce cups? At least where I live (Washington/Idaho) that isn't a cup of coffee, it's a smidgeon. Do any of them make coffee in 16 ounce sizes?

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri, I have the "special edition" and it makes three sizes...the largest 10 ounces fills a "mug"...but the next model up makes a 12 ounce cup for a travel mug.

I edited this to add.....When I want a large travel mug - I use the 10 ounce button....then I use the same K-cup...and use the 6 ounce button....so I get the larger amount with the same K-cup.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, if that works that would make all the difference. It still is strong enough to do that?

Sheri


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Kimberly, *you can buy the little filter basket to use with your regular coffee. You just have to rinse the grounds out and refill each time...but no stale coffee or waste with making a fresh cup each time.
> *
> I use the Nantucket Blend or the Breakfast Blend by Green Mountain most of the time...but I still enjoy my Dunkin' Donuts coffee in the filter at times!
> Here is the tiny filter.....
> View attachment 17146


Till I find a type I really like I got the filter basket to use with my regular coffee. 
PS- do they sell "mixed flavor boxes"? :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

I seriously considered getting Keurig Coffee System and even contacted the company and got some info. The little K-cup are biodegradable (according to the rep) and the k-cups are sold through the company in cases or 24 and at this point there is no mix and match on flavors. It all sounded good, but I still decided not to order for now.


----------



## LuvCicero

I haven't yet....but if you go to the Keurig site you can order packs with 5 flavors to try. Some of them sound good and I will find time to order and try soon.


----------



## ama0722

I received one of the mini ones as a gift. Should I upgrade or is this fine for someone who has a cup of coffee a day?


----------



## mintchip

I think it should be fine


----------



## ama0722

Sally- good, i hate taking things back  If anyone has any cons let me know. I also found my local grocery store sells some of the keurig packs so I am excited to restart my addiction (I gave up coffee for a week earlier this month!)

I guess it is almost like receiving an ashtray as a gift 

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

you can use it for tea or chocolate!


----------



## JeanMarie

The only "con" to my Keurig is that I love it so much I am drinking more caffiene than usual. I solved that by buying some decaf K-cups... I usually don't care much for decaf...this machine makes it taste delish! And I love that I can make a cup of plain HOT water in a snap and steep a bag of herbal tea at night.


----------



## Renee

We got a Keurig machine for Christmas, and I'm loving it!
I agree with you, JeanMarie....it's so convenient and so good, that I find myself drinking more coffee too! I bought a box of decaf k-cups at Kohls for my afternoon coffee. Yesterday I ordered a variety box of decaf and variety box of flavored coffees from GreatCoffee.com. (I got a $10 coupon at Quick-CupCoffee.com to be used at GreatCoffee.com. It basically paid for the shipping.)
We also got the reusable filter so we can use our own coffee. But I love the convenience and variety of the K-cups. 
This machine heats up water SO fast....my kids even fire it up after school to make themselves hot chocolate. It was definitely a great family gift!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I change my mind. No one buy this! I am beyond addicted  I don't drink soda and really limit myself on coffee (well I did before this monster came to the house) I think I really need to get some decaf already though. I feel like it makes a stronger cup than my regular coffee pot or am I just playing with it too much. I also have to say I like the hot cocoa and need to find that! Anyone have a favorite decaf for this machine???


----------



## mckennasedona

Amanda, I was looking at these machines at Bed, Bath and Beyond yesterday. They had an entire display case of coffee choices and one was different varieties of half-caf. If you want less caffeine, that might be a solution.


----------



## mellowbo

OK, I got mine today at Costco. It is the special edition one (B66) and came with the filter and about 5 cases of K-cups. It is $129. at Costco. I just made the hot choc. and love the ease!! Thanks for the tip on this, I never would have known!
Carole


----------



## mintchip

WOW! 5 cases...............did you get to pick flavors????


----------



## mellowbo

Sally, no it just came bundled with the machine. It looks like a variety of flavors and teas, coffee's, etc. Each case has about 18 K cups.
Carole


----------



## mintchip

That's more than I got 
I just got the coffee maker


----------



## imamurph

Ok...I was in Macy's the other day and there was a demo with free samples set up.
The sales lady had me pick a sample and I have to say I hated it as it tasted very 
weak...maybe it is better if you grind you own beans? :suspicious:

Maybe I'm used to stronger coffee...:brick:


----------



## mellowbo

Sally, I just noticed Costco sells the K cups online. 108 for $48. I don't know if that's a good price but I think it is??
Carole


----------



## Sheri

imamurph said:


> Ok...I was in Macy's the other day and there was a demo with free samples set up.
> The sales lady had me pick a sample and I have to say I hated it as it tasted very
> weak...maybe it is better if you grind you own beans? :suspicious:
> 
> Maybe I'm used to stronger coffee...:brick:


Diane,
I'm so glad you posted this. I've been SO tempted by this coffee maker, after reading the raves here. Your comment gives me reason to try to get a sample before buying. Now, I just have to figure out how to do that. I don't think anyone I know around here has one...

Sure like the sound of the convenience, if it was good, strong coffee!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

I would like to get just a manual coffee maker for an occasional single cup of coffee in the afternoon. I have a drip coffeemaker for the morning and I'd rather not get another machine that takes up counter space. The Aeropress is kind of like a french press, but it has a small paper filter which keeps sludge from getting in your cup. Does anybody have one of these or know anything about it? The reviews on Amazon seem to be pretty good.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## ama0722

Okay I am officially not a coffee drinker cause I thought the Keurig was too strong  It made me jittery so I went and bought the decaf and the half caf! I still need to find the hot cocoa!


----------



## mckennasedona

We bought a Keurig today at Costco. I did all the set-up and tried one of the decaf K-cups. The flavor was good but it was a bit weak. I hope one of the regular blends is stronger. I got the same one Carol got so it came with a bunch of packs.
I'm anxious to try the tea and hot chocolate.


----------



## JeanMarie

http://www.coffeeicon.com/k-cups.html

Here's a good site for K-cups and will really show the variety. I LOVE Newman's Own extra bold organics. Carole- I think the Costco price is pretty good but you'd really have to love the coffee you were getting. I like the variety you can have with this machine. I have tea and some decaf...but haven't found a cocoa that knocks my socks off yet. If anyone is concerned about strength...the Bold and extra bold espresso blends will definately get your eyes open in the morning!


----------



## mintchip

mckennasedona said:


> We bought a Keurig today at Costco. I did all the set-up and tried one of the decaf K-cups. The flavor was good but it was a bit weak. I hope one of the regular blends is stronger. I got the same one Carol got so it came with a bunch of packs.
> I'm anxious to try the tea and hot chocolate.


Susan--if you get the little filter you can use whatever brand you want


----------



## Scooter's Family

DH is out of town...perhaps now is the time for me to buy! He bought a Wii and had it shipped to the house when he was on another trip so I could get away with it! :tea:


----------



## mckennasedona

> the Bold and extra bold espresso blends will definately get your eyes open in the morning


That's for sure! I decided to use two K-cups to fill my travel mug this morning instead of using the same one twice as recommended in the instructions. I chose the Newman's Own Bold and it was bold! Tomorrow I'll try using one K-cup and pressing the button twice to fill the cup and see if it's a little less strong. I guess I'm a middle of the road person. I like good flavor but not espresso.
Sally, I need to use all the coffee the thing came with so the boxes don't clutter up my counter...... . If I don't find a blend I really love I'll use my own coffee. I had to laugh because the booklet listing all the varieties of coffee, tea, etc. available is thicker than the instruction manual.


----------



## ama0722

Susan- I had the same one this morning. I just wanted to try it since it is organic but i filled half my cup with milk cause it is way way too much for coffee weakie me!

BTW- I didn't realize it was you with the new pics of the girls as puppies! Or is there going to be another member of team cream coming to live there????

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

> is there going to be another member of team cream coming to live there????


No, the photos are of Sedona (avatar) and McKenna (signature pic) as babies. I was looking through photos the other day and enjoying some of their baby pictures so I decided to use them. They were such cute babies but I was and am such a terrible photographer!


----------



## mellowbo

I went to Bed Bath and Beyond today and they have the variety box of 60 for $29. If you use the 20% off coupon it is only $23. I thought that was a good price for 60 cups. They also had a good variety of single flavors.
I agree, the bold is very bold. Early AM only for me, lol.
Carole


----------



## ama0722

Carole- Thanks for that! I went and picked up the big box today. They also gave me a slip from Keurig that was if you bought 4 boxes of kcups from 12/08 to 1/17/09, they would mail you a free box of 24- there are like 8 to chose from. So now if I can find some of my receipts.... luckily I don't clean my purse out often enough!


----------



## trueblue

I just decided to order this for DH for Valentine's Day. On the Keurig website, the coffee maker comes with 18 K-cups. Same price on Amazon, but I don't see any mention of the cups, so I guess it's just the coffee maker. Guess I'm ordering from Keurig. And yeah, I know it's a present for DH, but I'm thinking about how easy it will be to make hot chocolate for the kids...I think I saw something about hot chocolate K-cups. The only thing I'm bummed about is that Keurig is sold out of the little filter, and the price on Amazon is $48!


----------



## LuvCicero

Kim, have you checked out Bed & Bath...or Linens @ Things about price...or have a 20% off coupon for either store. I think you might get a better price at Costco also. I "think" my little filter was $18.00 at Bed and Bath. Also, I use the Carnation Hot Coco pkgs to dump in the cup then just fill with hot water from the machine. I like them better...you might also. I do "love" this machine.!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Thanks, Dale. Bed, Bath & Beyond has the coolest stuff...look at the first thing I saw when I got on. I gotta have one (or two!) like this


----------



## ama0722

I used Carole's advice and took the 20% coupon and got hte 60 variety box of K-Cups too. It was a great deal for me to try a bit more of everything.

I will have to try Dale's idea with the hot cocoa cause I found a lot of the hot cocoa stays in the kcup itself.


----------



## LuvCicero

Kim...I will have to check out that shoe thing myself!!


----------



## Renee

trueblue said:


> I just decided to order this for DH for Valentine's Day. On the Keurig website, the coffee maker comes with 18 K-cups. Same price on Amazon, but I don't see any mention of the cups, so I guess it's just the coffee maker. Guess I'm ordering from Keurig. And yeah, I know it's a present for DH, but I'm thinking about how easy it will be to make hot chocolate for the kids...I think I saw something about hot chocolate K-cups. The only thing I'm bummed about is that Keurig is sold out of the little filter, and the price on Amazon is $48!


I got our reusable filter at Kohl's, for about $15. We use our ground coffee during the week, and spoil ourselves on the weekends with the k-cups. It's been fun to try different kinds! We also just put hot cocoa powder in the cup for the kids, and then add the hot water from the machine. The kids love this for an after school snack...especially when it's cold outside! I've used it for tea as well...just put a tea bag in the cup, and add hot water from the machine. Tea is so much better when it's the "perfect" temperature. You will have to report back what you think of it after you get it up and running....


----------



## mellowbo

Wow, I love that hot choc. idea. The kcup hot choc is not that good and I love having a cut of hot choc when watching TV at night! Besides, that way I can get the lower calorie ones!
I get my kcups at Bed Bath with the 20% coupon now. They ran out of the 60 packs . I keep a close eye on Costco too.
I just think this machine is so great! Amanda, I'm glad you are enjoying it!!
Carole


----------



## trueblue

Hey...look what I found on dealnews today. Not sure if any of these flavors are any good, but looks like a decent deal...

http://dealnews.com/Extra-25-off-select-K-Cups-Coffees-at-Amazon-com-Deals-from-13-free-shipping/277712.html


----------



## Lina

trueblue said:


> Thanks, Dale. Bed, Bath & Beyond has the coolest stuff...look at the first thing I saw when I got on. I gotta have one (or two!) like this


Kim, I have that shoe thing, it's the men's size one for Spencer, and I just wanted to let you know that it works great and keep all your shoes in place. You should look into it for sure!


----------



## trueblue

Just wanted to let you all know that I gave DH his new Keurig machine this weekend, and we love it so far! It came with a variety of K-cups...coffee, tea, hot chocolate, and we've been sampling. I love how easy it is.


----------



## LuvCicero

Kim...I love mine also. I think maybe it's too easy because I'm drinking more coffee.


----------



## mellowbo

Geeze, ain't that the truth, lol. It's too easy here too. I have been drinking so much coffee and hot chocolate it's pathetic. Yesterday I got a big box of 80 K-cups at Costco. I also ordered a variety from coolbeans.com. Their prices seemed OK and they had a big variety to choose from.
Kim, I'm glad you are your DH are enjoying it!
Carole


----------



## trueblue

I tried one of the tea K-cups a couple of days ago...it was so good and EASY!


----------



## Beamer

I forgot to post that I bought one of these units awhile back.. i LOVE it... We go through lots of coffee k-cups... ymmmmmmmm.. lol

Here i a picture of Beamer enjoying a morning coffee in his Nationals mug.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family

I want one so bad! DH says no though, only because I won't let him get a new waffle maker. :frusty: We don't "need" either one so I just can't do it. I had a 30% off coupon for Kohl's and could have gotten it for around $100 today and didn't do it. 

Beamer looks so sweet sitting there waiting patiently! I think I have the same tumbled marble backsplash that you guys do.


----------



## ls-indy

Big K-cup sale at Coffee Icon: http://www.coffeeicon.com/index.html

Their boxes have 24 k-cups and may of the are $9.99 - about 42 cents each. They have quite a few flavors to pick from and free shipping for $75 orders. I go together with my kids that have a keurig placing one big order to avoid the freight.


----------



## trueblue

ls-indy said:


> Big K-cup sale at Coffee Icon: http://www.coffeeicon.com/index.html
> 
> Their boxes have 24 k-cups and may of the are $9.99 - about 42 cents each. They have quite a few flavors to pick from and free shipping for $75 orders. I go together with my kids that have a keurig placing one big order to avoid the freight.


Thanks for the link...I just ordered a truck full. LOL.


----------



## PattyNJ

Ah yes! The Kuerig! We've had one for about two years and it is FANTASTIC! We have the little basket, but we also have K-cup caps. The cups can be reused about 10 times with the caps. We usually have some kind of Green Mountain yummy coffee that we refill the cups with using the caps. Here's a link to the K-cup cap website. 
http://www.my-kap.com/MYK/


----------



## Beamer

Patty - Does this thing actually work well?? Let me know!

Ryan


----------



## PattyNJ

Beamer said:


> Patty - Does this thing actually work well?? Let me know!
> 
> Ryan


Ohhhhh yeah! My husband uses that little cap all the time. He stretches out the use of the K-cup because the little paper filter inside is really tough and can be reused. I made a little movie so you can see how it's used. I'd highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Sheri

Patty, cool demonstration!


----------



## trueblue

Patty, how do you get the old coffee out of the K-Cup? Do you just dump it out and wipe it out? Seems like you really wouldn't be able to wash it with water because of the filter, right?


----------



## ama0722

I just bought the filter and I use it. It is a bit of a mess to clean out the coffee but if you let it dry I just hit it up against the trash can and it falls out. So am I missing what the pro about the k-cup cap is v. just buying the little mesh filter?


----------



## PattyNJ

trueblue said:


> Patty, how do you get the old coffee out of the K-Cup? Do you just dump it out and wipe it out? Seems like you really wouldn't be able to wash it with water because of the filter, right?


Once you take the foil lid off the k-cup you just smack the grinds out with a flick of the wrist over the garbage, what doesn't come out, you literally just rinse it with water in the sink and the rest washes down the drain. You can do that quite a few times as the paper filter is thicker than a regular coffee filter. Also, you can easily realign the little hole that pokes through the bottom to the original hole and not repoke holes in it if you like. You can "feel" the hole if you rotate the cup around an it fits in like a puzzle.


----------



## PattyNJ

ama0722 said:


> I just bought the filter and I use it. It is a bit of a mess to clean out the coffee but if you let it dry I just hit it up against the trash can and it falls out. So am I missing what the pro about the k-cup cap is v. just buying the little mesh filter?


Yeah, the little filter is fine to use also. However, I do like the k-cup caps better for one main reason. When using the replacement filter you first have to snap out the k-cup holder from the machine prior to using the filter. That can be a little hard to do, not that it's rocket science, but it's a tight fit. My husband broke the tabs off the k-cup holder and now it just slides in an out easier. But I've had it happen where someone (usually me) forgets to put the holder in the machine, which is a pain for the next person that uses the machine.

With the k-cup caps, you don't have to snap anything out of the coffee machine, all you do is place the k-cup in the machine as if you were using a regular k-cup. The hardest thing about that is snapping out the k-cup cap when you're done (as you saw at the end of the demonstration).

Neither method is so hard that you can't do it, I just prefer the cap over the filter.


----------



## Beamer

Has anyone tried this one?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Reuse-Keurig-K-cup-STRONG-COFFEE-for-My-K-cup-also_W0QQitemZ280324383577QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item280324383577&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Is this any different than the other plastic lid?

Ryan


----------



## PattyNJ

Beamer said:


> Has anyone tried this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Reuse-Keurig-K-cup-STRONG-COFFEE-for-My-K-cup-also_W0QQitemZ280324383577QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item280324383577&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Is this any different than the other plastic lid?
> 
> Ryan


That looks like a neat little lid. It looks different than the cap I use, but it's basically the same idea. It's pretty cool, I think. Are you going to get it Ryan?

Patty


----------



## Beamer

patty, i'm going to get one of them.. I guess the one you have looks simple enough, and is a bit cheaper.. How many time do you use a cup before tossing it?

I have my k-cup, but it does not seem to brew a strong cup of coffee.. its so weak..
Will be interesting to see how this cap fares..

Ryan


----------



## PattyNJ

I'd say we use one cup any where between 7-10 times before actually tossing it.

I know what you mean about the coffee being weak. To me you have to use a dark roast coffee to get a strong cup of coffee. Green Mountain's coffee they call Dark Magic makes a pretty decent cup of coffee. They also make one called Double Black Diamond and it is sooooooo strong to me that it taste's like brewed dirt! But I used to work with someone who really liked it.

If you get that cap you saw on ebay I'd be curious to know how you like it. One of it's selling points is it "injects" water into the coffee. Sounds like a good idea and I'd wonder if it makes a difference.


----------



## trueblue

Beamer said:


> patty, i'm going to get one of them.. I guess the one you have looks simple enough, and is a bit cheaper.. How many time do you use a cup before tossing it?
> 
> I have my k-cup, but it does not seem to brew a strong cup of coffee.. its so weak..
> Will be interesting to see how this cap fares..
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, I just ordered k-cups from that coffeeicon place that Lynda posted a link to (is that a dangling participle or something?). Anyway, got some "extra bold" ones that are pretty good. Green Mountain has an extra bold sampler with 4 different coffees, and I ordered something from the Coffee People called Black Tiger.


----------



## judith

well, i finally gave in and bought myself a new toy and we really are enjoying it. i bought it at costco for $119. includes the filter and 80-90 k-cups. i want to thank everyone for all tips on the best deals to buy the k-cups. i am also going to purchase the kaps. i am so glad i read this thread!


----------



## trueblue

If anyone is looking for a new k-cup to try, just got the Green Mountain Spring Revival blend....very smooth, very good.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh no Kim...not another good one to try. I love coffee...love this coffee maker...and drinking a lot of the "half caff" now....


----------



## judith

amazon now sells k-cups, 50 for $18-$20. also offers a 15% discount if you have them delivered on a regular basis, every 3 to 6 months. they have a good variety.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I finally bought a Keurig system about a month ago. I love it! the coffee is steaming hot and I love that I can have coffee and my guests can do tea, or hot chocolate. My DSIL loves Gloria jeans hazlenut (I hate flavored coffees) so it makes him happy too!

I also bought the K-Cup filter because my fav coffee is Dunkin Donuts but I found that it is more of a hassle than I want to deal with in the morning. What do you think the chances are that Dunkin will put their coffee in K-Cups?

:tea:


----------



## judith

i just bought *donut shop* from amazon (see above). i like it but don't know how it compares with dunkin donut. judy


----------



## murphymoesmamma

judith said:


> i just bought *donut shop* from amazon (see above). i like it but don't know how it compares with dunkin donut. judy


I tried that one Judy, it was included with my sample pack. It was very good as a matter of fact it was my favorite out of all the samples.

Holly

:tea:


----------



## Renee

murphymoesmamma said:


> I also bought the K-Cup filter because my fav coffee is Dunkin Donuts but I found that it is more of a hassle than I want to deal with in the morning. What do you think the chances are that Dunkin will put their coffee in K-Cups?
> 
> :tea:


Dunkin Donuts coffee is my favorite too! I buy it in bulk at Sam's Club and use the K-cup filter. That would be great if they made Dunkin Donuts k-cups. Maybe we should bombard the company with letters?!?


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Renee said:


> Dunkin Donuts coffee is my favorite too! I buy it in bulk at Sam's Club and use the K-cup filter. That would be great if they made Dunkin Donuts k-cups. Maybe we should bombard the company with letters?!?


Sounds like a plan Renee!:tea:


----------



## trueblue

www.coffeeicon.com has k-cups $9.99 for a box of 24. My newest favorites are Green Mountain's Summer Safari and Spring Revival blends.


----------



## JASHavanese

murphymoesmamma said:


> I finally bought a Keurig system about a month ago. I love it! the coffee is steaming hot and I love that I can have coffee and my guests can do tea, or hot chocolate. My DSIL loves Gloria jeans hazlenut (I hate flavored coffees) so it makes him happy too!
> 
> :tea:


Did you see the study they released about drinking tea? They say green tea is great for you unless you drink it at 140 degrees or higher, then it can cause cancer of the esophagus and some other cancer....can't remember which.


----------



## ama0722

While I was visiting Leslie I realized I need the nicer kcup machine cause it does iced coffee (pretty good at that!) which is a nice summer treat in the muggy south. It is on my list for Santa again this year


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Amanda,

I sure hope Santa is very good to you and brings the Keurig system. I bought the B60 at Macy's online and paid about $125.00 for it on sale. I found yesterday that Amazon has it for $119 and some change with free shipping.

I actually have another one on my Christmas list also as the first one was purchased for my other home and it has me so dang spoiled I need one for here too!

Holly


----------



## Scooter's Family

I want one!!! DH keeps talking me out of it but it may be on my Santa list too. Or I could order it myself and Brown Santa (UPS) could bring it right away! Hmmm...what to do?!?


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Scooter's Family said:


> I want one!!! DH keeps talking me out of it but it may be on my Santa list too. Or I could order it myself and Brown Santa (UPS) could bring it right away! Hmmm...what to do?!?


Oh Ann my vote is to let brown Santa bring it for you! I absolutely love it. Imagine a steaming hot cup of coffee in your flavor choice in no time and with no more stinky coffee grounds to deal with. I don't know about you but here in PA during the summer the coffee grounds smell gross in no time!

The B60 also contains an 18 count sample pack so that you can figure out which one is your favorite. The B30 is more economical but I think it only has 2 cup sizes to chose from instead of 3 and it doesn't have the clock and auto brew feature which as far as I am concerned isn't needed anyway but I would still opt for the B60. I also bought a box of hot chocolate so that my dear GS can have that. I found a really cute wrought iron K-Cup basket on the green mountain website. This dang surgery thing is going to break me, I have way too much time on my hands to do on-line shopping.:Cry:

Holly


----------



## Leslie

My favorite is Dunkin' Donut coffee, too. I also buy it in bulk from Sam's. But, instead of using the K-cup filter (I agree, it's way too much of a hassle) I bought and use My-Kaps. I have 12 of them and make them all up in advance. It's an easier and cheaper way to enjoy the DD coffee I love :tea:


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Leslie said:


> My favorite is Dunkin' Donut coffee, too. I also buy it in bulk from Sam's. But, instead of using the K-cup filter (I agree, it's way too much of a hassle) I bought and use My-Kaps. I have 12 of them and make them all up in advance. It's an easier and cheaper way to enjoy the DD coffee I love :tea:


Thanks for the heads up on the K-caps Leslie.

Holly:tea:


----------



## Renee

Hmmmm....I've seen those K-caps before, but never ordered them. That would be great to be able to make caffeinated ones, and decaf ones with the different color lids, so DH can just grab what he wants in the morning for his coffee. He's not very good about getting the coffee in the reusable filter...he's always spilling some on the counter! 
And maybe the decaf will work better with the k-caps....water doesn't go through the decaf very well in the reusable filter...must be the way it's ground. THanks Leslie!


----------



## tabby2

I have the Keurig machine, too, and love it. I'm not a coffee drinker and never managed to get a coffee maker, so it's great for when I have coffee-drinkers visiting. I also like the tea option. One of my friends told me about it and that Macy's often has sales on them in January -- sure enough, I waited until January last year and got it for $100 (there was a send-in coupon) 

They also make this neat-looking "tower" for the kcups -- I got one as a Christmas gift this year, and it's much better than my old method of piling up the kcups on the counter. 

Jane


----------



## Mraymo

Leslie - How does the Keurig make iced coffee? Which model do you have?


----------



## Leslie

Mraymo said:


> Leslie - How does the Keurig make iced coffee? Which model do you have?


I have the Platinum model. There's a special brew setting for iced coffee (it brews a v-e-r-y small amount). What you do is; brew like usual except use the "iced" setting; fill a separate glass w/ice, then pour the brewed coffee over the ice in the glass; add flavoring, creamer, etc.; then enjoy! It really does taste good. Ask Amanda 

On another note~ Has anyone bought/tried the "Amazon frustration-free packaging" deal? It sounds good (50 k-cups for less than $20) I'm wondering if the reason for the lower cost is just because of less packaging or perhaps??? Here's the link to the Donut Shop coffee page (there's others offered in this packaging at this price, as well)


----------



## trueblue

DH has been asking me to check out the 50 k-cup deal, but I never did. Thanks for posting the link. It ends up being a little cheaper than where we usually order from (coffeeicon.com). I just hope I can find the flavors I like in this bundle.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Leslie said:


> I have the Platinum model. There's a special brew setting for iced coffee (it brews a v-e-r-y small amount). What you do is; brew like usual except use the "iced" setting; fill a separate glass w/ice, then pour the brewed coffee over the ice in the glass; add flavoring, creamer, etc.; then enjoy! It really does taste good. Ask Amanda
> 
> On another note~ Has anyone bought/tried the "Amazon frustration-free packaging" deal? It sounds good (50 k-cups for less than $20) I'm wondering if the reason for the lower cost is just because of less packaging or perhaps??? Here's the link to the Donut Shop coffee page (there's others offered in this packaging at this price, as well)


Hi Leslie,

I just ordered them from Amazon. They say it comes in one 50 count package rather than a double 24 pack therefore less packaging and the price really is lower.

Holly:tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom

I buy my K-cups at Kohls when they are on sale and have the 15% off coupon. Usually on sale for $8.99 (18) so I buy 5-6 boxes minus 15% off....but definitely going to check out the 50 K-cup on Amazon. Thanks.


----------



## judith

amazon also has free shipping on over $25 purchase. there is quite a selection. leslie where did you buy the my-kaps?


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Holly. It really seems like a good deal.

Judy~ I bought the my-kaps here. No complaints w/the product or service from them.


----------



## trueblue

Evye's Mom said:


> I buy my K-cups at Kohls when they are on sale and have the 15% off coupon. Usually on sale for $8.99 (18) so I buy 5-6 boxes minus 15% off....but definitely going to check out the 50 K-cup on Amazon. Thanks.


Sharlene, you might want to check out http://www.coffeeicon.com. They usually have pretty good sales. Right now, they have most of the 24 packs for $9.99 and free shipping with a $75 order. They have a big variety to select from, and they have my favorite Green Mountain seasonal blends.

Leslie, I have the iced coffee feature on my keurig too, but i never used it yet. As hot as it's been this summer, maybe it's time to give it a go.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am so glad I read this thread. As usual, wonderful information.


----------



## Leslie

trueblue said:


> Sharlene, you might want to check out http://www.coffeeicon.com. They usually have pretty good sales. Right now, they have most of the 24 packs for $9.99 and free shipping with a $75 order. They have a big variety to select from, and they have my favorite Green Mountain seasonal blends.
> 
> Leslie, I have the iced coffee feature on my keurig too, but i never used it yet. As hot as it's been this summer, maybe it's time to give it a go.


Definitely try it, Kim. Another thing I occasionally do when I make it iced is put it in my "super" blender (Vita-Mix) and enjoy having it blended, just like ordering from Starbuck's (except I have to clean up the mess, but it's worth it!)


----------



## Renee

Leslie said:


> My favorite is Dunkin' Donut coffee, too. I also buy it in bulk from Sam's. But, instead of using the K-cup filter (I agree, it's way too much of a hassle) I bought and use My-Kaps. I have 12 of them and make them all up in advance. It's an easier and cheaper way to enjoy the DD coffee I love :tea:


Well, I broke down and ordered the K-Caps. At first I couldn't decide if they were worth the money (I got 9 for $29.99). But as I'm using them, I think the flavor of the coffee is better using the K-Cap way vs. the reusable filter way. Also, the water flows through the Decaf Dunkin' Donuts coffee better. With the reusable filter, it would overflow from the top, and we'd often get grounds in the coffee. We don't have that problem with the K-Caps. Has anyone else ordered them?? Your thoughts???

Oh...and did you catch the Desperate Housewives episode this weekend?? They were using a Keurig coffee machine!!! How cool is that?? 
(I know...it doesn't take much to excite me....)


----------



## Renee

Do any of you with the Keurig machine tried any of the holiday flavors?
Just wondering which one(s) you like best!!
I'm so excited for Christmas...gotta get some holiday coffee!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I haven't tried any of the holiday ones but would love to know if anyone else has. I just bought the Donut Shop coffee and it's my favorite, not bitter at all.


----------



## Renee

Is it similar to Dunkin' Donuts coffee?? (Have you tried that?)
That's my favorite, which is why I bought the k-caps.


----------



## trueblue

Renee said:


> Do any of you with the Keurig machine tried any of the holiday flavors?
> Just wondering which one(s) you like best!!
> I'm so excited for Christmas...gotta get some holiday coffee!!


I usually get the Green Mountain seasonal coffees, but I stick with the blends instead of the flavors. Right now, I'm drinking Autumn Harvest or something like that. Their new holiday ones look good, but I don't think they are available yet. I also like the orange spice tea during the holidays with a cinnamon stick in it.


----------



## Renee

I just saw a Bed Bath & Beyond flyer with some of the holiday coffee flavors in it.
So I'm assuming you can buy them there?
The nearest BB&B store to me is about 90 miles away. =(


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for asking about the holiday flavors. I've been tempted to try one (or several ) but, didn't know which one. I received the coupon from BB&B yesterday and was thinking of using it to buy the Holiday Variety Pack. But, if someone has a recommendation for a specific holiday flavor that would be better. I hate getting stuck w/flavors we don't like.

Ann~ Donut Shop is my favorite daily one. I buy it in the "frustration-free" packaging at Amazon.

Renee~ I love DD coffee in a regular coffeemaker, but I find using it w/the k-caps in the Keurig it comes out too weak for my taste  So, I continue to buy the Donut Shop for my daily cups and save the DD coffee for when company's here and I need to make a full pot.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I went to BB&B because I had a $5 off coupon but I spent over $100!!! Can't really complain, I got some things for the kids' stockings. They had some of the holiday flavors but I don't remember what they were.

I like strong coffee but not bitter, never had Dunkin' Donuts coffee but I would guess the Donut Shop stuff is a take-off of it.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Donut Shop coffee is my fav also. I buy the Coffee People Donut Shop coffee but Timothy's also has a variety called Donut Shop. Which of the two do you use Ann and Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

murphymoesmamma said:


> Donut Shop coffee is my fav also. I buy the Coffee People Donut Shop coffee but Timothy's also has a variety called Donut Shop. Which of the two do you use Ann and Leslie?


I use the Coffee People. Like Ann, I enjoy strong, not bitter, coffee. My DH really likes the Timothy's Vanilla flavored.


----------



## trueblue

For strong, not bitter, try Kenya AA...very smooth and darkly delicious.


----------



## gsweenie

Oh it is so nice to hear that most everyone is happy with their Keurig, I love mine too.
My boss bought us one last year for Christmas for the office, since then I purchased one for the house, one for my mother and this year one for my mother in law. The DD coffee is my favorite. Yes it really taste like DD coffee. Make it on the 6 or 8 oz setting if you like it stronger
A co-worker just purchased a brewed tea at BB&B that was really very good, we brewed it then poured it over ice.
Great sweet ice tea - it has a lot of lemon..... _NEW Perfect Iced Tea Sweetened Lemon by Celestial Seasonings _.
Some other great teas are _English Breakfast Black Tea by Celestial Seasonings_ and _Mandarin Orange Spice Tea by Celestial Seasonings._

The only one that we have found that we were not as fond of was the _Timothy s Cocoa _- it is white chocolate - try it in a variety box before you by a whole box of it - unless you just love white chocolate.

Hum, I think I will just go make me a cup of hot tea. It is rather cool here today and that sounds just wonderful. Cheers :tea:


----------



## psvzum

I've been wondering about these little guys. They seem too good to be true-great coffee and no clean-up. On my Christmas list


----------



## Scooter's Family

I haven't tried any of the teas and only had the hot chocolate that came in the starter pack. I love this thing!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

My Keurig is absolutely the best and most convenient appliance ever. I first bought one for my second home because I only spend a few days a week there but have my family there for breakfast on Saturday mornings. Well it spoiled me so badly that I had to have one for our main home. It is wonderful to be able to enjoy just one cup of coffee whenever I am in the mood and not have to clean up a coffee pot or deal with rancid smelling coffee grounds in the summer! I love, love, love my Keurig!


----------



## trueblue

Did anyone ever try the Keurig 1 Touch Milk Frother? Thinking about getting one for DH, but I want to make sure it works!


----------



## irnfit

We have one at work and I am definitely going to get one for home. The coffee is always fresh tasting and so convenient.


----------



## Rita Nelson

I got DH one for Christmas (ordered it in Oct. and started using it as soon as it came). We LOVE it. One problem, we find we drink a lot more coffer than before. I ordered the stainless steel one to match our appliances. It looks great sitting out on the counter. We find that it makes a great tasting cup of coffee.


----------



## trueblue

For the coconut lovers: Green Mountain has a seasonal blend out right now called Island Coconut....it is yummy! I like it best cold brewed with chocolate vodka


----------

